# Dolby Digital HD Vs. DTS HD-MA



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

I am upgrading most of my DVD's to Bluray and when I check the audio spec's it appears that DTS HD is the common audio vs DD HD in my library, average is at least 40 to 1 ratio not counting the odd pcm 5.1 uncompressed titles. It makes things rather difficult to tweak the audio settings for DD HD on my new Denon without a good representation of multiple movie genres. What are you folks using to tweak DD HD playback on your AVRs? The Denon is AVR1612 setup in 7.1 with front height powered by an Onkyo integrated that I can't remember the model of off the top of my head.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I am a bit confused by your question. The will be two different default settings as you mention DD TruHD and DTS MA the quality is the same for the most part but you can add processing to the signal like PLIIz and such and thats more trial and error.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I am not sure what you are trying to do, but as far as listening modes go, IMO it really depends on your personal taste as to which sounds better for you.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I agree that not much is in DD HD, but that seems to be about the only place discrete 7.1 is found. I am runnining 11.2 with my Denon AVR-A100. Sometimes I run wides and heights, sometimes just wides, sometimes just heights, sometimes only 5.1. It is very program dependent. Sometimes A-DSX makes dialog "echoey" sometimes not. 

A-DSX channels are derived from the 5.1 discrete channels - that is why there is so much variation from one program/movie to another. I supposed the derivation is based on phase difference between the channels, similar to what Pro Logic did. I suppose one day we will have full discrete 11.x or maybe more. In the meantime, I would be happy to have more discrete 7.1.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorry should have said channel levels and tweaks. The Denon allows for input source level gain adjustment as well as individual output channel level adjustment with individual settings for different types inputs (2 channel, DD, DDHD, DTS, DTS HD) that can be stored in memory for each one so with a push of a button I can call up a setting that will suit the genre of movie I am watching.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thats why I always recommend the THX certified receivers as you get some fantastic processing modes that do wonders expanding 5.1 to 7.1 or more.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> Thats why I always recommend the THX certified receivers as you get some fantastic processing modes that do wonders expanding 5.1 to 7.1 or more.


I was looking at THX certified Onkyo's before pulling the trigger on the Denon just for the extra processing power but I couldn't justify the extra cost with the few actual 7.1 titles that are available which Disney seems to be a major player. I like Disney but cartoons and fantasy are not on my "must have" list.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

If you have the levels set correctly it really should not matter if you are listening to DD-TruHD vs. "regular" DD; you may find the need to tweak levels from title to title to fit personal preference, but the_ ideal_ levels for the speakers doesn't really change when you switch formats.* They should be balanced regardless of the format IF you want a true/close approximation of what the director intended.

*9.1 and 11.1 are not really formats since the AVR/SSP extracts the extra channels from the existing 5.1/7.1 that is actually encoded on the disc. This process isn't perfect, and you may find that you need to change levels for the "extra" speakers regardless of format.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

One last item to discuss on this thread. What is the difference between these two settings found under surround parameter menu. Denon wasn't much help when I asked them. These 2 terms seem to describe the same action. Redundant compression?

DRC:
Compress dynamic range
(difference between loud
and soft sounds).
Auto : Automatic dynamic range compression on/off control according to
source. This can be set in the Dolby TrueHD mode.
Low / Middle / High : These set the compression level.
OFF : Dynamic range compression always off.
D.Comp
Compress dynamic range
(difference between loud
and soft sounds).
OFF : Turn dynamic range compression off.
Low / Middle / High : These set the compression level.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

Upon further examination of these 2 settings and my own personal trial and error approach to this HTR, apparently the DRC controls the D Comp. when the DRC is off so is the D Comp which also greatly reduces over all output levels. The difference is quite Dynamic.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

wgmontgomery said:


> If you have the levels set correctly it really should not matter if you are listening to DD-TruHD vs. "regular" DD;....They should be balanced regardless of the format IF you want a true/close approximation of what the director intended.


+1
My settings remain the same (properly balanced) no matter what audio format or movie genre I'm listening to.
Same thing goes for my eq settings. I adjust the eq to get a flat frequency response and I leave it that way.


----------

